# Magnolia and Chinaberry



## Keith (May 26, 2015)

Any of you folks ever work with either of these woods. Got an opportunity to get my hands of some of both, as well as some barn wood. Would it be worth it to pick it up or let it go. Suggestions/comments welcome!


----------



## TimR (May 26, 2015)

I've turned some magnolia once, and it was a good turning wood. Nice light color, but started staining quickly, so if thinking about wanting the light color...process asap.


----------



## Albert Kiebert (May 26, 2015)

I agree with TimR on the Magnolia, nice and easy to work, use sanding sealer and a Lacquer spray to finish and that will help keep from darkening too much. China berry is also good to work, just be careful with proper drying because it can crack.


----------



## NYWoodturner (May 26, 2015)

I have worked with Chinaberry several times and have some in the shop that is dry - ish. I say "ish" because I haven't checked it about 3 years. 
I twice turned this piece in a two month span and didn't get any appreciable movement. If your opportunity has a decent time frame I can send you some before you make an investment. If your window is small - I say go for it, as a turner I think You will like it.


----------



## Sprung (May 26, 2015)

I've worked with one small piece of Chinaberry - turned a wine bottle stopper from it as that's the size of a piece that I had. I wish I had some more of it - both my wife and I liked how it looked.

I'd say go for it.


----------

